# Are There any Titles You Can Earn at Home?



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

Just out of curiosity. Are there any official titles (of any sort) that can be earned sitting at home? Lol, figuratively. But I mean something like competing by sending a video that is judged by a panel online.

Kind of like Horse Agility.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You can earn trick dog titles at home!

You have to send them money but the website is domorewithyourdog.com

You can also do freestyle at home - http://www.worldcaninefreestyle.org/ I THINK that is the site for that, but I'm not sure.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

NADAC has video trials. But I think you can only use a limited number of videotaped runs towards a title.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

CptJack said:


> You can earn trick dog titles at home!
> 
> You have to send them money but the website is domorewithyourdog.com


I'm doing that right now. Haven't decided if I'm sending the application and fee to do the actual titles, but the activity is fun.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

It's a shame this is most likely US only, since they need an address to send the certificate to.  

I'm going to ask them anyway and find out.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

parus said:


> I'm doing that right now. Haven't decided if I'm sending the application and fee to do the actual titles, but the activity is fun.


I'm at that phase too. Watson knows more than enough tricks to get his NTD. I just haven't decided if I'm actually gonna spend the money to do it.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

SamiSaysRawr said:


> It's a shame this is most likely US only, since they need an address to send the certificate to.
> 
> I'm going to ask them anyway and find out.


 BostonBullMama put an NTD on her dog, she lives in Ontario Canada I believe. I can't see why DMWYD wouldn't accept overseas applicants / payment.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

petpeeve said:


> BostonBullMama put an NTD on her dog, she lives in Ontario Canada I believe. I can't see why DMWYD wouldn't accept overseas applicants / payment.


Looks like I have a new project then


----------



## Alla (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess I totally would, but the site just sounds so scammy. x_x They don't even care if your dog can actually do the tricks, its on an honour system. I feel like that makes the title nearly meaningless. Just pay the money and you got it. 

My boyfriend saw the site and said "wow, someone smart figured out how to sell dog titles online".


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I suppose one could forge the application, but the way I'm participating, it's posting videos of yourself and the dog to a FB group where one of their instructors reviews them and gives feedback as necessary.

Since it's not competitive IMO the only person one is really cheating by cheating is oneself.

I don't really consider it a title like an AKC or USDAA one is, but it's been a fun thing to do.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

chimunga said:


> I'm at that phase too. Watson knows more than enough tricks to get his NTD. I just haven't decided if I'm actually gonna spend the money to do it.


I just decided to pay for at least one title on at least one of my dogs. The online instructor has been really nice and prompt with her responses so I feel like I should throw SOME money at them, lol. Otherwise it'd be like, well, thanks for the free class!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

parus said:


> Since it's not competitive IMO the only person one is really cheating by cheating is oneself.


This. It is what you make of it. I did a couple of levels with Kylie. It was fun, a good bonding experience, and made me want to, er, do more with her. If someone makes a few bucks on that, well, so be it. Do you know how much money I've spent on agility? Or how much I will by the time I actually manage a title on her? Do I have the same sense of accomplishment from this thing? No, not really. But it's fun and makes me feel good about myself and did a LOT of good for my relationship with my dog.

It's all ultimately an honor system, anyway. Yeah, most agility has a judge in the ring (but not all - there are those VT runs) but even there it requires you follow the rules and not cheat. Even there, people who do the VT runs and have run the course a dozen times to get a clean one to send in aren't taking anything away from anyone else. They're just cheating themselves.

ETA: And yeah, I paid for two of the titles for Kylie, because I wanted to give them some money back for how much I'd gotten out of it. I pay my agility instructor 40.00/an hour for lessons, 75.00 every couple of months for classes, and 11 bucks a run at a trial. I figure I can financially support these folks at what they're asking for title certificates.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh, don't get me wrong, she's definitely trying to sell books. But it's still neat. And it's not terribly expensive. I'm perfectly okay with paying $20 for a fun sense of accomplishment. I don't mind that she's selling books as long as she's getting people to do more with their dogs.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

It's only a bit of fun anyway.

But at least you can't fake the highest level one, if you're that way inclined. I don't know why you would want to pretend your dog can do all these tricks, there's nothing to gain from it.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

CptJack said:


> This. It is what you make of it. I did a couple of levels with Kylie. It was fun, a good bonding experience, and made me want to, er, do more with her. If someone makes a few bucks on that, well, so be it. Do you know how much money I've spent on agility? Or how much I will by the time I actually manage a title on her?


lol yeah, I figure it's basically chipping in for their site maintenance and time (they've got a ton of youtube videos up, and they're pretty responsive to questions and whatnot). I think I got more than $20 worth of fun out of it this winter, anyway. And I got better at shaping.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

parus said:


> lol yeah, I figure it's basically chipping in for their site maintenance and time (they've got a ton of youtube videos up, and they're pretty responsive to questions and whatnot). I think I got more than $20 worth of fun out of it this winter, anyway. And I got better at shaping.


Yeah, and plus there's really no financial requirement for doing it - like no outlay. You need some treats and creativity, but you don't need to go buy equipment for it, or pay for access to the material. I kind of view it I guess like Zac George's protean thing, except here you get the material and access for free, but they give you little perks for giving them money. Honestly, if they had a straight up donation option, I'd do that too. It's clever marketing and it's absolutely worthwhile for just about anyone who wants to do stuff but has limited access or money.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Dog titles aren't really worth much to begin with. I mean... I guess if you're looking to make a profit on puppies from GCh or IPO3 or whatever titled parents it would matter. But generally speaking the titles are only valuable to the people who value the organization/standards that are behind the title. Titles are to me more about the journey with my training partner than anything. It was a let down really when we earned our first title because it was like 'Oh... yay letters?' lol And a < $1 ribbon. 

Personally I don't see the point of video taped titles because it ruins a lot of the fun of a trial- the social aspect/camaraderie, the make it or break it of performing LIVE, getting to perform in various arenas/venues, etc. I like real life trials too much to spend my allocated dog money on video trials. That said, I also don't spend my dog money on conformation or freestyle while other people really like and value those venues. 

To each his own. If it sounds fun and worthwhile then do it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The reason NADAC has video trials is actually because there can be limited trials in an area. There are rules about being no closer than 200 miles on a given weekend from a live trial, or maybe it's 300, but either way the point is to make it accessible without taking money and support from clubs. I don't know, it's not something I'm ever likely to do, but I don't begrudge anyone who does. In truth, it's probably more expensive when it's said and done because you not only have to pay for the video to be watched and points awarded, you have to pay for the equipment to set the trial. Which is another reason, on top of 'but trials are fun!' I won't be doing it. The day I can afford enough equipment to set full courses and have the space to do so is the day I host actual trials. 

But yeah, the actual titles the value is always in the journey. I mean I'm proud of Kylie's ribbons so far in the 'WE DID A TRIAL AND DIDN'T SUCK, and I will do freaking cartwheels when we get a clean run or three and get those Qs but it's in the success for me. In ...meeting the standard, I guess, and how far we've come together.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I do see the reasoning behind the video trials sort of. NADAC in general is just really odd, lol. It'd be hard or near impossible to really trial NADAC here since there's 1 trial a year so I guess if you're interested in it, then a video trial would be good.... assuming you could find someplace with NADAC equipment. :/ That would also be pretty hard here to find.

I'm all for people doing more with their dogs and feeling accomplished with their dogs so do whatever floats your boat!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

NADAC is... something. I think that something is mostly the result of it being run by one woman who can do what she wants, when she wants, but it's somehow the major game around here so I'm playing cheerfully. Thankfully while there's some weirdness that would make it hard for people used to other venues I don't think the reverse is quite so true (ie: nadac will get your butt eliminated with rules that aren't intuitive and unique to them and their obstacles and courses are different but all you really have to add to do AKC is a chute, table, and teeter), which is nice if I ever decide to get over myself and play at AKC.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I mean, my dogs are fixed pet mutts. For me, there's really no REASON to earn any titles at all. I just like having something concrete to work toward...clear objectives and measures of success make it easier for me to keep at something and do a good job of it. Helps me train the dogs more consistently and to a higher standard.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Oct 16, 2014)

I recently found out about Dog Parkour titles, fun for dogs who like getting on/under/off stuff! http://www.dogparkour.org/dog-parkour-titles


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always been interested in the NADC trials as they have some interesting rules but the only place they hold them is on Vancouver Island which would entail an over six hour drive each way, plus an expensive Ferry ride to the Island and back and having to stay at a Motel as too expensive to take an RV on the ferry but may try it some day. Especially like their classes for "Senior handlers".


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I've thought about the online Tricks Title.



Mesonoxian said:


> I recently found out about Dog Parkour titles, fun for dogs who like getting on/under/off stuff! http://www.dogparkour.org/dog-parkour-titles


Ooooh, that sounds awesome! Thanks for sharing! Dog Parkour is great for shy, unsure dogs as well - it's a great confidence booster!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

parus said:


> I mean, my dogs are fixed pet mutts. For me, there's really no REASON to earn any titles at all. I just like having something concrete to work toward...clear objectives and measures of success make it easier for me to keep at something and do a good job of it. Helps me train the dogs more consistently and to a higher standard.


As a possible answer for why bother titling a dog....I immediately think of this image. 










In order to do NADAC video trials, you have to have access to NADAC regulation equipment like their contact equipment with no slats. Here are the regs on their video trials:

http://www.nadac.com/VT-Video-Tape-Program.htm

I think I have a bit of a problem with the video runs. Who's not to say that you run it five times....screw it up 4 times and then only submit the one video you do right?? Anyone else who is trialing only gets one shot at a course and you bomb it, you NQ. 



> The first run of a VT course is the one to submit for review. Subsequent runs may be used for practice.


How exactly is the above quote policed??


----------

